# Sub and amp replacement



## Gump2773 (Apr 14, 2012)

I know this topic has been beat to death but Im looking for a replacement sub and amp. Im currently running RE Audio SeX D4 12's rated at 600 watts per. Im looking for a sub right around the same RMS maybe 800 tops and as well about the same price range(175 per). im metering at 146 with a junk hifonics amp that will be upgraded as well once I decide on subs. The amp should be 1600 to 1800 watts. I know my budget doesnt allow for the big boy equipment so I need advice.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

what car /Amp?box


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Seems it's a PT Cruiser.

If you want to compete or just play it loud all the time I would go ahead and look into a bigger alternator to support the 1600W amp you plan to get.

As seismic said, what size enclosure? If you have the whole cargo area available, then using 2 -15" will give you waaaay more output per watt than 12's. Same power, more volume.

In that price range, the SSA GCON or Sundown SA-12 are good ones to look at. But why are you wanting to change out the RE subs? They are not cheap subs.


----------

